# D* ahead of E*



## AJ2086 (Jun 1, 2002)

Anyone notice since the merger has been proposed that E* has been slacking off adding channels and new DMAs and they are just merger happy. On the other hand D* has been adding channels and new DMAs and improving PQ. If the merger doesnt go through D* will have made major improvements over E*.


----------



## timf (Apr 21, 2002)

Yeah, it's been obvious from the start that Echostar/Charlie has been confident all along that the merger will be approved and has been coasting, while DirecTV is acting like it won't happen and they need to continue to compete with Dish.


----------



## BrettR (Apr 24, 2002)

Most the new channel additions are mustcarry channels, not premium channels (except for SHO HD on D*). DirecTV and Dish have both added additional markets also.


----------



## gcutler (Mar 23, 2002)

The big issue is that a company is supposed to act like business as usual until a merger is approved. I'm sure some stockholders can legally do something that can bring charlie to task for working under the merger assumptions.


----------



## Karl Foster (Mar 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BrettR _
> *Most the new channel additions are mustcarry channels, not premium channels (except for SHO HD on D*). DirecTV and Dish have both added additional markets also. *


While it is true that both have added new local markets. D* has by far added and committed to add the most:

Directv:

Hartford
Oklahoma City
Buffalo
Las Vegas
Providence
Grand Rapids

+4 to be named later

Dish:

Grand Rapids
Oklahoma City


----------



## Chris Freeland (Mar 24, 2002)

Of course D* has added more locals lately, they were first to have their spotbeam bird up. Once E8 is up and operateing E* will likely catch up with D* in their lil offerings, they have already added some since E7 has bean launched.


----------



## Lyle_JP (Apr 22, 2002)

Dish is also adding West Palm Beach, FL and Honolulu, HI.

They have also reserved channel space for Baltimore, MD.


----------



## Karl Foster (Mar 23, 2002)

While E* may or may not catch up with D* in LIL offerings, there are some minor hurdles they need to jump over. They need to get LIL to the point where people don't need two dishes to receive their locals, and they need to get their dual-tuner PVR to market. D* is kicking E*'s butt in the PVR market. In reading DBSForums, the 721 has been delayed until mid-July because of software problems. That is according to a very knowledgeable source over there. 

Both services offer a great product, but while E* is only concerned about the merger which may or may not happen (see the Charlie Chat threads), D* is continuing to run their business as if the merger isn't an issue. 

On a side note - E* needs to reel in their retailers and give them some training. They are preaching about the merger which has been approved and that an Ultimatetv unit will work with E* (I swear a local salesdude told me this). They are preaching about how they will have NFL this year. This is sooo unethical.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

I look at it this way, the less locals there are the happier I am


----------



## Karl Foster (Mar 23, 2002)

But the less locals, the fewer subs, and the higher the costs for everyone.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Steve Mehs _
> *I look at it this way, the less locals there are the happier I am  *


Amen Brother....... I love my NY & LA network O&Os.


----------



## Brian Rector (Mar 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by karl_f _
> *
> 
> On a side note - E* needs to reel in their retailers and give them some training. They are preaching about the merger which has been approved and that an Ultimatetv unit will work with E* (I swear a local salesdude told me this). They are preaching about how they will have NFL this year. This is sooo unethical. *


Its nothing new about Echostar's preaching. They had been preaching for years to subs about "This year we will get the NFL Sunday Ticket". When I talked to a CSR about my cancelling, both she and her supervisor kept telling me that "DirecTV is inferior technology. You will be back with us". When I told about DirecTV having the Sunday Ticket on an exclusive basis, all I kept getting was "Oh Dish has already gotten the Sunday Ticket and will put it on next year"

Makes me wonder if Charlie and company have majority ownership in Oscar Mayer.


----------



## Brian Rector (Mar 25, 2002)

I remember hearing that WTTV is now owned by Tribune. The question is whether the Pacers will end up getting on Channel 59 (WXIN-59). It does make sense to have the Pacers on WXIN. Afterall, they would have more fans watching, since WXIN is on both DirecTV and Dish Network.


----------



## Brian Rector (Mar 25, 2002)

Tribune also owns WXIN-59, btw. This makes two channels in the Indy area that Tribune owns.


----------



## markh (Mar 24, 2002)

Dish is launching their second spotbeam sat and has added Discovery HD. There's still programming I'm getting so they must be doing some work out there.

They have to pay attention to the merger to try and push it through but I don't think that's all they're doing.


----------

